# Marty!



## Matt73 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Guys

After seeing that interesting post by Marty a few weeks ago on parasites I decided to use Pyrantel Pamoate on myself. I have the wormer that I use for my dogs that I get through a vet supply sight, but it's also intended for use on humans. I have to say I was a bit nervous; kind of like that feeling of, I want to know if I have it but don't want to know too. Riis' first litter of pups had worms -I guess she had some encysyted roundworms- even though she had been wormed and so I thought that, even though I wash my hands up to 10 times/day, an egg may have gotten under a finger nail, I may have bit said finger nail...and that's all it takes. So after much hesitation I took it yesterday. I was so expecting to crap out a ball of worms




I didn't



Felt a bit wierd at first. Stomach making wierd noises. But all is well. Phew. Nice to know I wasn't feeding a community within me! LOL. Thanks Marty!

Matt


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 6, 2008)

lol!


----------



## Miniv (Jun 6, 2008)

Matt, you are too funny.......but please, keep us posted! (Just don't be too graphic if there are latent results.)


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 6, 2008)

hahahahha I am terrified to deworm myself! I am a long time nail bitter and it gives me the hibbie jibbies just to think something could be living inside me :Cold-Scared I certainly know I don't have a tape worm because I have NO problem keeping the weight on OH! Watching the video Marty posted sure made me think about my nail biting.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 6, 2008)

Miniv said:


> Matt, you are too funny.......but please, keep us posted! (Just don't be too graphic if there are latent results.)



Will do


----------



## Marty (Jun 6, 2008)

Matt my darlin!

I am soooo proud of you! I wouldn't want to have to come over there and yank this puppy outta you! This came out of some guys poor rear after doing a colon cleansing!

http://www.gcnm.com/colon_cleansing_detox.html


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> Matt my darlin!
> 
> I am soooo proud of you! I wouldn't want to have to come over there and yank this puppy outta you! This came out of some guys poor rear after doing a colon cleansing!
> 
> http://www.gcnm.com/colon_cleansing_detox.html


----------



## Sonya (Jun 6, 2008)

eww! OMG, what is that, really??? I'm totally serious, what is it??

Is it ok to give yourself wormer like that Matt? You said it is also for people? How much did you take? OMG...I'd be afraid to do that....best wishes!


----------



## Marty (Jun 6, 2008)

For the total gross out

GRAFIC WARNING

Do not watch this unless you plan on itching all night ewwwww





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idSTOBrz2S0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tP4Fg9Dbk0...feature=related


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 6, 2008)

MARTY!!!!!!!!!





I am seriously beginning to wonder about you OH!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sonya said:


> eww! OMG, what is that, really??? I'm totally serious, what is it??
> 
> Is it ok to give yourself wormer like that Matt? You said it is also for people? How much did you take? OMG...I'd be afraid to do that....best wishes!


LOL. Yes, it's totally safe. Like I said, the wormer I get is actually intended for people but is safe and effective for dogs too. I don't think that that's actually a worm that Marty showed. I've seen that same pic on a cleansing site. It's basically "sludge" from an intestine after a "cleansing". If that came out of me, I would die LOL LOL. I'd love to hear of any other self worming experiences LOL. Coming from a medical family, we'd talk about this at Sunday dinner. Fascinating!


----------



## Sonya (Jun 6, 2008)

> It's basically "sludge" from an intestine after a "cleansing".


That person has...or should I say...had some serious issues!

My husband has to have a colonoscopy a couple times a year (ulcerative colitis, diverticulitis, and proctitis)...that's alot of itis...he has to take meds/liquid the day before to clean his intestines out. I assume this stuff would take anything and everything out...thankfully I've never seen anything like that after he has done his meds!

I suppose nothing a little fiber might clear up...







> LOL. Yes, it's totally safe


Where can I get this stuff???...just kidding...I don't want to know what's in there!


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 6, 2008)

ME TOO!!!

HAHA....cant believe Im talking about this on a public forum!!!

After watching Martys videos...I did the De-Worm!





LOL


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 6, 2008)

miniaddiction said:


> ME TOO!!!
> 
> HAHA....cant believe Im talking about this on a public forum!!!
> 
> ...






Awesome! Nice to know I'm not the only one


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Was that a worm?! How could anyone live with that inside of them?


----------



## Boinky (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL matt i've often though the same thing after having puppies! as far as i can tell ALL puppies get worms. I've raised several litters as well as known many other people. Never failed to have worms in the pups with the first worming (even if bitch was heavily wormed before hand). Just part of puppies i guess! nasty though huh!!


----------



## Marty (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone starting to get itchy yet?


----------



## maplegum (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, this may sound kind of disturbing....but I'd love to have a colon cleansing procedure done! Just imagine all the stuff that would clear out of your insides! I'm fascinated by this kind of thing. It grosses me out, but I can't help but look. Kind of like a car accident, can't help but look!





When I worm the horses, I will spend the next couple of days picking apart their poo to see if I can find anything wiggling around.

I really want to watch those videos Marty posted but will have to wait till I get back to work where I have high speed connection.

Matt, now that you have been wormed, your coat should be nice a healthy now and you'll loose that 'potty tummy' that is so common when you are needing a good dose of wormer!



Ohh yeah, you will possibly get a little frisky too !





Too funny.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 7, 2008)

maplegum said:


> Ok, this may sound kind of disturbing....but I'd love to have a colon cleansing procedure done! Just imagine all the stuff that would clear out of your insides! I'm fascinated by this kind of thing. It grosses me out, but I can't help but look. Kind of like a car accident, can't help but look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Always frisky here Leonie


----------



## Marty (Jun 7, 2008)

Seeing as how I've never wormed myself, do you think I should start myself off with a 5 day surge of Safe Guard?


----------



## Leeana (Jun 7, 2008)

> maplegum Posted Today, 06:44 AM Ok, this may sound kind of disturbing....but I'd love to have a colon cleansing procedure done! Just imagine all the stuff that would clear out of your insides! I'm fascinated by this kind of thing. It grosses me out, but I can't help but look. Kind of like a car accident, can't help but look!


Same here ...






You know those annoying spam emails you get wanting you to try so and so products for free? Well, i got one for a free 30 day sample of the Green Tea Colon Cleanser, well ..i have not tried it thus far, honestly i have been afraid to. Now, even more so after seeing that "thing" Marty posted


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 7, 2008)

Good grief man!!! Yep, people can get up about 1000 types of parasites. Lovely isnt it?

Did you follow the directions on the bottle for dosage? How would you know how much to dose yourself? What if it doesnt get the kind of worms a person might have? I hear the ivermectin is being used on people now too, but dont know if the 'horse' version would be safe.

I've seen the colon cleansing pic before too.... GROSS! I bet we have all kinds of crap we dont know about!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 7, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Good grief man!!! Yep, people can get up about 1000 types of parasites. Lovely isnt it?
> 
> Did you follow the directions on the bottle for dosage? How would you know how much to dose yourself? What if it doesnt get the kind of worms a person might have? I hear the ivermectin is being used on people now too, but dont know if the 'horse' version would be safe.
> 
> I've seen the colon cleansing pic before too.... GROSS! I bet we have all kinds of crap we dont know about!



Like I said, it's a wormer that's meant for people. It has directions on the bottle for children and adults. Yep, I followed the directions.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 7, 2008)

Leeana said:


> > maplegum Posted Today, 06:44 AM Ok, this may sound kind of disturbing....but I'd love to have a colon cleansing procedure done! Just imagine all the stuff that would clear out of your insides! I'm fascinated by this kind of thing. It grosses me out, but I can't help but look. Kind of like a car accident, can't help but look!
> 
> 
> Same here ...
> ...



Ummm Leanna,

The colon cleansing I'm talking about is a little more ' invasive '. From what I understand you lay on your back, on a table, the shove a hose up your bum and flush you out with some kind of solution. Then you can watch it drain away in a clear tube beside you!!

It's an expensive procedure and I believe you have to go back for at least 3 flushes.

Anyone for a colon cleanse???


----------



## Marty (Jun 8, 2008)

_From what I understand you lay on your back, on a table, the shove a hose up your bum and flush you out with some kind of solution._

OMG That's a mighty big bad enema











Flipping OUCH!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 8, 2008)

Ew, ugh, shucks, I think I'll just pass on that one!!!!! Do you have to get the wormer via prescription, or can you just get it over the counter? Ha, I hang onto so many wormer tubes in my teeth when worming here, I should never have any, LOL (actually I make sure I grab the other end!)


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 8, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Ew, ugh, shucks, I think I'll just pass on that one!!!!! Do you have to get the wormer via prescription, or can you just get it over the counter? Ha, I hang onto so many wormer tubes in my teeth when worming here, I should never have any, LOL (actually I make sure I grab the other end!)


I ordered it through a vet supply company -Lambert Vet Supplies-. It's for the dogs, but it's actually a wormer meant for people.


----------



## Marty (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh Yummy, here's more info:

Parasites—How Do You Know if You Have Worms and What to Do About Them

www.EntirelyPets.comI had a client a while back who had this question for me: “I’ve noticed that I’ve been getting menstrual cramps the last few months and I don’t usually have them. Can you tell me what you think it is?”

It was determined, strangely or not so strangely enough, that the cause of those menstrual cramps was parasites! And this isn't the only disease caused, in part, by parasites. Read on. . .

I recommend for her, and for you, that you worm both your pets and yourselves about twice a year.

I’ve tried natural wormers over the years—actually LOTS of natural wormers such as: garlic, cloves, black walnut, cilantro, wormwood, pumpkin seeds, pomegranate, diatomaceous earth, Rascal, Zymex, Vermifuge, several other natural wormer formulas and homeopathics, but nothing seems that effective. I’ve even tried the Hulda Clarke “Zapper” (which does not work by the way, because the voltage of the thing is not strong enough to penetrate the fecal material within the bowels—save your money by not purchasing or building one!) I am sorry to report (as a naturopath) that studies show these herbal treatments are only about 20% effective. The Certified Organic organization says when all else fails, use ivermectin (which is not organic in any way), but have you seen the list of side affects to that particular product? Three pages long!

I will say that when a client comes to me, I ask them if they have any cravings. One sure sign they are “wormy” is when they tell me they crave cloves. Clove oil has been shown to penetrate the egg and kill it where the other herbs only kill the adults. Herbs that kill parasites are often found in herbal cancer formulas because parasites are often a core cause of that particular disease.

One reason why I push so much for routine worming is that the medical field often misses this diagnosis—especially if you don’t have a history of traveling outside the United States where parasites are often a big issue. I love working in my garden and often I am an open-mouth breather when I’m working up the soil. We also live in a windy area and dirt from the wheat and grass fields is often in the air. I try to wash my hands frequently, but anyone who works in the dirt knows that it’s nearly impossible to keep from getting it on you.

Another reason why I stay on top of the worm situation is that worms carry viruses into our body. Some of these viruses can cause cancer, Parkinson’s, multiple sclerosis, and a host of other horrid diseases.

In my opinion, the safest, cheapest, easiest, most effective way to worm yourself and your pets of the most common worms (roundworms--also called strongyles, thread worms, pinworms, ascarids) is to go to the local feed store and get a bottle of horse or dog roundwormer—Equi-Phar, ProTal, Strongid-T, and Nemex are all trade names of Pyrantel Pamoate. I say this because when you ask your doctor for a wormer, they usually tell you there is no need for you to be wormed. Make sure it says Pyrantel Pamoate on the label and nothing else added. Combination wormers are not always needed and not always safe.

Dosage: Use the dose of 5-10 mg/kilogram bodyweight (about 1 ml/5 pounds) of bodyweight for dogs and humans and 1 ½ ml/5 pounds for cats. In layman’s terms that is 1 teaspoon per 25 pounds. If you are not good at math, you’ll want to double-check that you are taking the correct dosage. Although this wormer is so safe that you can take 40 times the amount with no harmful side effects, you don’t want to under dose. And, “If a little is good, a LOT is not necessary better.”

One dose is all it takes if you are worming twice a year, but you may have to give a second dose 7-10 days after the first dose for the initial worming. I use this twice a year for myself as I have had a history of heart palpitations (another symptom associated with parasites.) The worms will be dead within 20 minutes. You won’t feel anything and should have no side-effects. Occasionally I see a pet get nauseated with an overdose, but in 30 years, I have never seen any other side-effect. No, you won’t likely see them pass in your stool.

Will store-bought wormer work the same? No. Many stores still carry Piperazine wormer which has been so overused that it is no longer an effective wormer. Piperazine is often marketed as a “monthly” wormer in the pet sections. I one saw a litter of puppies in full seizure who had just been wormed that week with piperazine. I immediately wormed them with Pyrantel and the worms just flowed out their little rectums and the seizures stopped within 20 minutes. It was incredible to watch!

If the product you purchase contains a tapeworm medicine (like clorpyriphos which is an organophosphate wormer), that may cause some serious side affects. Never use these store bought wormers on pregnant animals. The animal's guts can contract so strongly to pass the worms that they can rupture their uterus and die. Always get tapeworm medicine from your doctor or veterinarian as we carry much safer brands than the grocery or feed stores do.

How do you get worms? We pick up worms from some of the things we eat, from the dirt, and from the dust we breathe in. Eating dirt is a sign of iron deficiency. We should talk if you are doing that. . . I got pin worms when I was a little girl by eating a mud pie (my friend said she’d give me a nickel if I did it!) Pinworms are the equivalent of cat and dog roundworms, only they are a different species of worm so are not passed from us to them and vice-versa. See more on that below.

Most adults (pets and people) have enough enzymes in their mouths to break down most of the eggs coming in through our mouths and nose, our stomach acids break down even more, but some eggs get by both of those back-up systems where they hatch, find a home, and grow into adults within about 10-14 days in our small intestine. After 14 days, these adult parasites are producing more eggs—millions of them in their lifetime. Yuk!

We see worms most commonly in baby animals and humans because their salivary enzymes are not as strong, the hydrochloric stomach acids have not been totally developed yet, and because they have oral fixations and put lots of things into their mouths—they ingest more dirt than adults. Their immune systems cannot keep up with that. The “load” (number of worms) gets so great in the small intestine that it spills over into the large intestine and into the stomach. This is why it is so common to see babies either vomit worms or poop them out. Because adults have a better immune system, the load is controlled and the worms like the environment of the small intestine, so that is where they stay. We may still have worms, but it is not as evident as it was when we were young children (or pets under a year of age.)

How do you know if you should take a wormer?

Signs of roundworms include, fevers, cough, wheezing, stomach problems, diarrhea, constipation, abdominal cramping, appendicitis, gas, bloating, increased cramping (menstrual), heart palpitations, pain in the lower right quadrant that comes and goes (spasms in the ileocecal valve), itchy anus’, dry lusterless hair with split ends, seizures, pica appetite (often for sugar), clear mucous strands in the stool (yes you should be looking at it each time you go! And yes, I will ask you what it looks like if you ever consult with me.) People and animals with lots of parasites also have big bellies and lots of diameter below the belly button caused from the intestines losing their tone. Most times worms can be diagnosed by looking at the bowel contents under a microscope or doing a blood test, but not always. Protozooal parasites such as giardia are often missed.

Can I get roundworms and tapeworms from my pets?

Good question, and I get that a lot. If you worm your pets regularly, you won’t have this problem. Dog and cat worms are different than most human worms. There are only a few species of worms that are zoonotic (passed from your dogs and cats to you)—one of those is Toxoplasma cati, which is passed to the human from cat feces and causes blindness in children. But, the Pyrantel Pamoate kills that and if you clean the litter box every day, the probability of that being passed is nearly nil. Giardia lamblia, an intestinal protozoal parasite can be passed to you through your pet as well, but mostly humans get Giardia from drinking contaminated water or eating contaminated lettuce or water chestnuts. Mange is NOT passed from animals to humans and neither are head lice or public lice. Tapeworms are not transferred from dogs and cats to people (but they are from fish and some farm animals). Tapeworms are treated with different drugs than roundworms.

Ring worm is not actually a parasitic worm. It is really a fungus and that, too, can be passed from your pets to you. We have fantastic homeopathic drops for that, but keeping the area scrubbed and applying iodine to it can help. Also keeping your immune system and that of your pet healthy with good high-quality foods helps immensely.

Well, that’s worms in a nutshell (or in this case, an intestine!) Appetizing, eh?

Dr. Denice Moffat is a practicing naturopath, medical intuitive, and veterinarian working on the family unit (which includes humans and animals) through her phone consultation practice established in 1995. She has a content-rich website at http://www.NaturalHealthTechniques.com and free internationally distributed monthly newsletter.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Denice_Moffat


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 8, 2008)

So much for having spaghetti for dinner. BLECH!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Marty,

That is really interesting though - wonder how many folks might have a problem that dont know!!!!



I bet it's way more common than we want to think... ew!


----------



## River Wood (Jun 11, 2008)

Marty said:


> Anyone starting to get itchy yet?


not itching yet....but after one of those videos.....I don't think I'll ever be able to eat pasta again...


----------



## Russ (Jun 11, 2008)

Geez, wish I hadn't read any of this



.

.....I suddly have the urge to go drag my but across the lawn.







River Wood said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone starting to get itchy yet?
> ...


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh Russ, I am at work and just about spit my juice all over my desk and keyboard.... LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 11, 2008)

I am someone who doesn't gross out easily (10yrs as a vet tech), but ya'll are disgusting. And WHO would want to WATCH their own colon cleanse?



I believe I would have to be HEAVILY sedated.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL, such is life... why would we put our pets, livestock and everything else around us on a regular schedule, but not ourselves? Humans are mammals and are not immune to what the rest of the world has to offer, including all kinds of parasites.

Now the colon cleanse thing.... ew.


----------



## River Wood (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG Russ......



funny!!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 12, 2008)

ROFL!!!

Did anyone view the Discovery channel recently with the episode of human parasites? Now that made my skin literally crawl...and I'm NOT squeamish. I learned that if you accidently ingest a flea (even a dead one) that it can evolve into a tapeworm inside you



.

I did have a neighbor lady who had gone to probably a dozen doctors due to chronic diahrreah. She did have the guardia(sp?). Easily treatable. She had a barnyard full of animals...chickens, cats, horses, etc.

I think I'll apply duct tape to my lips next time I go outside OH! .


----------



## maplegum (Jun 12, 2008)

txminipinto said:


> I am someone who doesn't gross out easily (10yrs as a vet tech), but ya'll are disgusting. And WHO would want to WATCH their own colon cleanse?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I would have to be HEAVILY sedated.


I would!! I'd love to have it done and watch all the mess that comes out. It would be .... 'satisfying'. The only thing that is stopping me is the price! I don't think it's painful, or even uncomfortable. They ' lube ' you up nice and good.


----------

